# Master List



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

After many years and jotting stuff down I need to pack as I think of it and swearing I would make a master list, I finally did it. My memory is only getting worse and list making is getting harder! So using Word, I created a list. I add to it as I think of items and "jot them down". Now I just have to keep from losing the lists of what I jotted down







.

In addition, I also go tired of not remembering what all food items I had taken along and finding stuff when unpacking after a trip. So this trip is the first that I now make a list of all that I stocked.

Since I am on a roll, I also have made a quick reference list of just what the heck I have packed in each storage area in the trailer (stuff that stays in the trailer), I was always forgetting what was where. My small storage containers that have items that stay in the trailer also now have written in marker on the lids what is in them. I have a 3 drawer storage unit that stays out with items frequently needed and I wrote on the front of each what is in them.

I am hoping my efforts will help my poor memory!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Missouri DNR use to give out a pad with a camp needs list on it. Problem was that it was stuff needed to tent camp and didn't include much stuff that we RV'ers would like to have included that we would have to bring and not much extra space. Did see an app for that, but they wanted a bunch of money for it. What I do is to sit down and make meal plans and an extra list for things needed later. Then again, you need a list of things you need to replace that you used like TP and soap and cleaning supplies. I like to take my time to clean up the camper and get everything put back away before packing up to leave. I start in the bedroom and head backwards. It always drives my DW nuts because she feels shes being pressured to get ready to leave even though I try to explain I'm just getting things done so we don't have to rush. During that final cleaning I always write down what we needed for the next time and anything that needs worked on and put it by the door.

As far as most common stuff that we normally have in the camper, I have a list of replaceables and when I start getting low I add that to the list of things I need to buy. Soon now we will be going more full time so will have to change our list.


----------



## kampinkatie (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a master list as well and I print it off every time we go camping. I go through the trailer top to bottom and check everything off. Of course 90% of it stays in the trailer and never comes out but I always have to cross reference for every trip. Would you mind sharing your lists? You never know what I may be forgetting.

Thank you
Kathleen


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a list thing on my android based phone that's like that. Just touch things as I load them to mark them off. Then next time around you just reset the list and ready to go. Course it's easier for me since we live in our trailer full time.


----------

